# What does STR... mean?



## openmarket (Apr 20, 2022)

Just pulled up workday on app and saw STR... next to my scheduled time. Still has the area I work. Just wondering what it means. I don't have it on any other day scheduled.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm almost certain that the folks who make the schedules at some stores like to make up random abbreviations to stress out the TMs .
I can see why it would seem funny as hell to someone who wasn't on the receiving end of the joke.
When they finally can't stand it and come ask what it it means you can look at them like everybody knows that, and tell them some answer you completely made up.


----------



## moninity (Apr 20, 2022)

Smash The Repacks


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 20, 2022)

Or it could be street date .if it’s on a Tuesday or Friday .


----------

